# Subaru WRX STI Detail, tuned by ProDrive, Detailed by Flawless Detailing



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi All :wave:

I know I know, its been a stupid amount of time since ive had a detail posted up. Working 3 jobs aint easy !!!

This detail is very pic heavy by the way.:doublesho

So here we have a 03 Subaru WRX STI. Also Tuned by Pro Drive in the UK, so it is a highly tuned beast.

The owner is so picky about his car he wouldn't even let his best friend who own's several Valeting Centre's touch his baby!
So only after the owner seeing me detailing a few cars did he decide to trust me and get the full works done 

The Car was brought to me after its first outing since winter.:car: I was quite surprised when he told me it was filthy dirty. So here's what I was presented with:




























Alloys are a but dull looking but the body was in pretty good shape, but not Flawless ! There were 2 quite bad marks on the body work that i was told were on the car for the last 3 years !!!!!! The owner did not want the car re-sprayed so as he told me reversed the car into the garage so he wouldn't have to look at the marks. I said i'd do my best to remove them, or at least reduce them.
Not that noticeable but up close nasty.
















And another nasty mark on the wing, this i wasn't sure i could do much with at all !!

















So on with the detail;
Of course i was so excited to get stuck into this beast i only remembered to start taking pictures at the clay stage :wall: !

But of course i followed the usual procedure:
Foam, Rinse, Foam, APC'd and agitated all crevices rubbers and shuts ect while snow dwelled, Rinsed, 2 bucket wash method with lambs wool wash mitt and grit guards, Rinsed, Sprayed the car with Meg's last touch to aid drying, dried with a big waffle weave microfiber.
De-Tarred car with Tardis, rinsed car off again, dried same method.









Then onto Claying, Using DODO's born slippy, i swear by this stuff.
Even after using Tardis there is always tinly little specks of tar on the lower quarters that are missed, hence why claying is so important !









Which revealed the paint like this:









Then onto Correction: Using my trusty Makita (thanks Elite Car Care)
After a test section i decided on Meg's 205 on a Green Hexlogic for initial correction, and refined with Menzerna FF on a Black Hexlogic. Also using the tiny Pads and backing plate on the rotary for the scoop and other tight areas.

Just so you know, i haven't taken any pics of doors roof quarter panels front and back bumper ect at all during correction,Don't wanna give away the end result 
But just so you all know, every single pannel was corrected to perfection, and i was fortunate enough to completly remove both marks. forgot picks of the back bumper scrape corrected. there on the GF's camera somewhere when mine ran out of juice !

Starting with the scoop on the Bonnet: Quite swirly: Before









After









Bonnet section Before:









After the bonnet and scoop finished









Then onto that dreaded wing Before:









After many many many light passed it slowly started to disappear to finish with this:









Scratch completly removed









Side skirt before:









After:

















Boot and spoiler before:









50/50 of the boot and spoiler:









Here are the lights:








After:









The wheels were taken off and Detailed: 
Used billberry wheel cleaner, EZ-Detail brush, tardis, clayed the wheels, and used various brushes and cloths.

Tardis doing its work:









Thats one Fat Wheel !!!!









Remember before::doublesho









After:


















Wheels sealed with 2 layers of FishCare fk1000p, dressed (both sides) with Megs endurance tyre gel.

Then onto LSP,
Car Cleansed with AG HD Cleanser
Paint was sealed with Fishcare (sorry forgot the name, small blue bottle !!)

And then given 2 Layers of AutoGlym HD wax. I though this would work well for the light blue metallic flake of the STI.









So here we have the finished product. After a week of evenings and a full weekend working on the car totalling about 30 hours altogether we have this:





































The yellow sticker is a reflection of a genuine Subaru sticker, i took care not to touch any of them, every single body part on the car had a Genuine sticker. Never saw the likes !








































































































































Thanks for looking if you've made it this far. 
Here's a sneak peek of what ill have up next, when ive time to get home to upload the pick's:









Thanks Again.
Padraic


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Padraic


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Mr.B


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work here 

Was the finished wheel already scratched or ?


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

AcN said:


> Great work here
> 
> Was the finished wheel already scratched or ?


Cheers mate.

Haha, Yea the wheel was already scratched, as i was told, it was the last time the wife ever drove the STI :lol:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

As long as she doesn't scratch some Volk Racing wheels it should be okay to me ahahha

You should try some Iron X before claying someday  will save you a lot of time


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

AcN said:


> As long as she doesn't scratch some Volk Racing wheels it should be okay to me ahahha
> 
> You should try some Iron X before claying someday  will save you a lot of time


Thanks,
Yea i discovered the wonder of IronX about 2 weeks after that detail. was kicking myself i didnt have it for then !!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Bet the customer was delighted! Awesome job!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Bet the customer was delighted! Awesome job!


Thanks Birchy :thumb:

Yea he was over the moon. And being as picky as he was in general about the car, he was stunned. Detailing is only starting to get known now in Ireland, for once, outside Dublin. And as his brother said when he dropped off his car: 'if you can get that car any cleaner ill eat my words' !! 
He swollowed them when he booked his car in for a Detail haha


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work there Padraic :thumb:
Love those Sti in those colours and your hard work has made it look even better :buffer:

Your on the right track buddy :wave:

Mario


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

FlawlessDetail said:


> Thanks Birchy :thumb:
> 
> Yea he was over the moon. And being as picky as he was in general about the car, he was stunned. Detailing is only starting to get known now in Ireland, for once, outside Dublin. And as his brother said when he dropped off his car: 'if you can get that car any cleaner ill eat my words' !!
> He swollowed them when he booked his car in for a Detail haha


Really glad about that! Its amazing isn't it, lots of my friends who have nice cars - my closest friend has a BMW M5, E60 model and he is really into his cars. He goes on about how he hates leaving the house in a dirty car and he washes it 4 times + per week... with a sponge, 1 bucket and fairly liquid!

His Dad is the same, he has some awesome cars: Bently Arnarge T, Old 1963 Classic Bently S3, 1972 V12 E-Type Roadster, MkII Jag, 2 Australian FPV Utes that he has imported, Porsche 996 Carrera 4S, Supercharged RR Sport... The list goes on, and he tells me that this 'detailing lark' is a waste of time...

Bugs the hell out of me!

Sorry for the rant, great job! :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Really glad about that! Its amazing isn't it, lots of my friends who have nice cars - my closest friend has a BMW M5, E60 model and he is really into his cars. He goes on about how he hates leaving the house in a dirty car and he washes it 4 times + per week... with a sponge, 1 bucket and fairly liquid!
> 
> His Dad is the same, he has some awesome cars: Bently Arnarge T, Old 1963 Classic Bently S3, 1972 V12 E-Type Roadster, MkII Jag, 2 Australian FPV Utes that he has imported, Porsche 996 Carrera 4S, Supercharged RR Sport... The list goes on, and he tells me that this 'detailing lark' is a waste of time...
> 
> ...


There's nothing worse than a classy car (especially if it's black) and see it swirled all over in the sunlight  Just like a clean car with brown tyres 

But maybe if he tries some real detailing just once, that would be enough to convert him. Unless he drives in the cloudy and rainy weather all the time...


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

AcN said:


> There's nothing worse than a classy car (especially if it's black) and see it swirled all over in the sunlight  Just like a clean car with brown tyres
> 
> But maybe if he tries some real detailing just once, that would be enough to convert him. Unless he drives in the cloudy and rainy weather all the time...


I've tried it! Spent 3 days on his M5 when he got it, fully corrected, looked absolutely great! He picked it up in the wet, drove home, got it covered in road film and washed it with fairly liquid and a sponge and wasted the whole 3 days even though i gave strict instruction not to!

I've given up on him now! haha :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> Excellent work there Padraic :thumb:
> Love those Sti in those colours and your hard work has made it look even better :buffer:
> 
> Your on the right track buddy :wave:
> ...


Thanks a Million Mario :thumb:

Yea i really fell in love with the car, the more time a spent on it. the colour and shape, just brilliant :doublesho

thanks again 

Padraic


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Really glad about that! Its amazing isn't it, lots of my friends who have nice cars - my closest friend has a BMW M5, E60 model and he is really into his cars. He goes on about how he hates leaving the house in a dirty car and he washes it 4 times + per week... with a sponge, 1 bucket and fairly liquid!
> 
> His Dad is the same, he has some awesome cars: Bently Arnarge T, Old 1963 Classic Bently S3, 1972 V12 E-Type Roadster, MkII Jag, 2 Australian FPV Utes that he has imported, Porsche 996 Carrera 4S, Supercharged RR Sport... The list goes on, and he tells me that this 'detailing lark' is a waste of time...
> 
> ...


Thanks again.
Oh tell me about it, there are so many people out there like that. its mainly the personality of 'you cant tell me what to do' type of person. they might be the nicest person in the world but some trait's just cant be hidden !!
Maybe try target his dad for a qick freebie on one of his classics like the S3 if he'd let you, as i presume the car's are garaged, they might see the results then :thumb:

Your story reminds me about when i too spent 3 days on my Dad's Black car, paint was perfect, except hadnt delt in stone chips at the time, so there were a few catching light a day or two after i finished the car, this was annoying him, i told him not to touch the car so my dad whipped out a permant marker and dotted the whole car in permenant INK :devil: !!!! 'there thats better' he said. then when a bit of light hit the car, he realised what he'd done. its unfortunate, the car looked so well 

live and learn eh !


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic..


Thanks a mill Tonyy


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

colarado red said:


> Top work


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very tasty work fella:thumb:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

paulmc08 said:


> Very tasty work fella:thumb:


Cheers Paul.

Padraic


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Justice served! Nice work!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Justice served! Nice work!


Cheers Mr.Wolf 

I hear the word on the street is your products are the dog's or should i say the 'wolf's' boll*x !!
I must get my mitts on some testers :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

FlawlessDetail said:


> Cheers Mr.Wolf
> 
> I hear the word on the street is your products are the dog's or should i say the 'wolf's' boll*x !!
> I must get my mitts on some testers :thumb:


Thanks buddy! Yeah we like to think they're the "Wolfie's Wrinklies" too! They should be available in IE very soon :thumb:!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Flawless


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Nanolex said:


> Flawless


:lol:

Thank you:wave:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there fella


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> nice work there fella


Thanks Mat 

Padraic


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Hurry up with that golf 
Sorted job on the scoob :thumb:


----------

